# Can I return to stock without a computer?



## junksecret (Jun 24, 2011)

My Nexus 7 seems to have a hardware failure, no computer can "see" it via USB. It has always worked in the past on my laptop and desktop but not anymore. I have tried multiple canles and multiple PC's. I called Google (purchased from PlayStore) and they said they could see my phone was rooted but if I unrooted it they would look at.

Anyway to return to stock without USB?


----------



## underwaterjr (Aug 5, 2011)

You could try adb over WiFi. Try googling that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Knowpig (Dec 20, 2011)

junksecret said:


> My Nexus 7 seems to have a hardware failure, no computer can "see" it via USB. It has always worked in the past on my laptop and desktop but not anymore. I have tried multiple canles and multiple PC's. I called Google (purchased from PlayStore) and they said they could see my phone was rooted but if I unrooted it they would look at.
> 
> Anyway to return to stock without USB?


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2
Try with USB debugging off. Or on. Then try a different cable. It will work.


----------



## junksecret (Jun 24, 2011)

Knowpig said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2
> Try with USB debugging off. Or on. Then try a different cable. It will work.


Tried it both ways with three different cables, all no go but thanks for the tip


----------



## gatzbyrico (Jul 2, 2011)

Download Ubuntu and do a boot from the CD temp boot. My PC has a hell of a hard time seeing my android devices in windows but no issues in Linux. I dual boot anyway so I haven't bothered fixing the drivers.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Since fastboot requires a PC and USB connection, no.


----------

